# Smoke Canyon Vert Smoker



## ohsethio (Jun 12, 2013)

My wife bought me a Smoke Canyon Vert Smoker for fathers day (early, I know haha) and I've already used it a couple times. But was wondering if anyone had of them? I cant find them anywhere online and I was wanting to do a little bit of modifying eventually before I upgrade to something bigger and better.From what I see, it looks extremely similar to a MasterBuild.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 16, 2013)

I have no experience with it....   Maybe one of our members can help you out....

Dave


----------



## ohsethio (Jun 16, 2013)

Not a big deal, I'm probably going to upgrade sooner than later now. The ignitor went out over the weekend.


----------

